# Ai nên nên lấy mỡ mí mắt? Quy trình lấy mỡ mí mắt và cách chăm sóc sau khi cắt mí



## luuanh95 (25/6/19)

*1. Ai nên nên lấy mỡ mí mắt?*
Do áp lực công việc, chế độ sinh hoạt, tuổi tác nên vùng mắt tích tụ nhiều da và mỡ thừa mí mắt. Mỡ thừa mí mắt làm cho vùng da mắt bị chùng nhão, nhăn nheo, sa trễ, làm bạn già đi vài tuổi.

Bạn tốn thời gian cho các phương pháp đắp mặt nạ hay chi tiền để mua các loại kem mắt nhằm giải quyết tình trạng này nhưng vô ích.

Vậy thì _lấy mỡ mí mắt_ là phương pháp tối ưu dành cho bạn, bởi nó có thể giúp bạn lấy đi túi mỡ thừa nơi mí mắt hiệu quả mà không mất quá nhiều thời gian.

*2. Độ tuổi nên lấy mỡ mí mắt*
Độ tuổi thích hợp để lấy đi mỡ thừa mí mắt là độ tuổi trung niên, nhưng phương pháp này cũng phù hợp với những người trẻ tuổi nhưng mắt đã có nhiều da và mỡ thừa mí mắt.

Do vậy từ 30 tuổi bạn hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện tiểu phẫu này để hồi xuân cho đôi mắt được. Một lời khuyên chung cho các khách hàng là không nên để tình trạng mỡ mí mắt quá lâu vì như vậy khi thực hiện hiệu quả sẽ không cao nữa.

*3. Quy trình lấy mỡ mí mắt*
Lấy mỡ mí mắt là một thủ thuật đơn giản, không tốn nhiều thời gian để thực hiện. Tuỳ vào từng khách hàng với những tình trạng mỡ mí mắt thừa khác nhau mà phẫu thuật có thể tiến hành nhanh, hoặc tốn nhiều thời gian khác nhau.

Về cơ bản đây là phương pháp các bác sĩ tiến hành loại bỏ phần da chùng, mỡ thừa vùng mí mắt, lấy bớt dải tổ chức cơ vòng mi đồng thời kéo căng phần da mí, khâu da mi vào với cân trước của bờ sụn mi để vừa cắt bỏ mỡ thừa, da chùng mí mắt vừa tạo đường mí mắt rõ ràng và trẻ trung hơn.

*4. Lưu ý sau khi lấy mỡ mí mắt*




​• Uống thuốc theo toa và chăm sóc theo sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.

• Hạn chế tiếp xúc với máy tính: ánh sáng từ máy tính phát ra là nguyên nhân khiến đôi mắt mệt mỏi và xuất hiện nhiều bọng mỡ, nếp nhăn.

• Tránh tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời: ánh nắng mặt trời cực kỳ gây hại cho mắt. Khi ra ngoài, bạn có thể che chắn hoặc đeo kính để mắt không bị ảnh hưởng.

• Không ăn một số đồ ăn như: đồ tanh, thịt gà, rau muống, đồ nếp vì chúng có thể khiến vết mổ bị sưng, viêm nhiễm và lâu phục hồi.

• Vệ sinh mắt đúng cách: thường xuyên rửa mắt bằng nước muối rồi lau lại bằng khăn mềm và sạch. Chỉ sử dụng thuốc nhỏ mắt theo sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.


----------

